# Reemplazo de un tubo de rayos catódicos (TRC)



## Robertoe8 (Mar 7, 2009)

Tengo que cambiar un TRC de 14" monocromático que está agotado en una máquina con control numérico.
Mi consulta es si es viable a partir de la información presente en el zócalo del TRC, soldarle cables que terminen en un conector tipo DB macho y a él conectarle el cable de un monitor LCD actual
Qué señal y de qué amplitud entra por cada pin del conector DB a los monitores LCD actuales?

Desde ya, gracias al que me pueda orientar


----------



## mcrven (Mar 7, 2009)

Robertoe8 dijo:
			
		

> Tengo que cambiar un TRC de 14" monocromático que está agotado en una máquina con control numérico.
> Mi consulta es si es viable a partir de la información presente en el zócalo del TRC, soldarle cables que terminen en un conector tipo DB macho y a él conectarle el cable de un monitor LCD actual
> Qué señal y de qué amplitud entra por cada pin del conector DB a los monitores LCD actuales?
> 
> Desde ya, gracias al que me pueda orientar



Lo que planteas no es tan simple.

Todo monitor cuenta con un sistema que decodifica y posiciona las imagenes sobre la superficie del CRT. A ese sitema se le conoce cómo Interfaz de video, simplemente es la tarjeta de video que se encuentra dentro de la computadora. Para tu caso debe ser una tarjeta monocromática inserta dentro del controlador o, directamente ensamblada dentro del mismo. Esa tarjeta va al CRT a través de un amplificador de video que, en tu caso, puede ser sólo un transistor o par de ellos. Para los monitores a color es un IC o dos.

Te sugiero lo siguiente: trata de conseguir un monitor monocromático usado (Es posible que lo consigas nuevo) en buenas condiciones de CRT y sustituyelo por el de tu máquina.

Fíjate bien en las características del tubo CRT pues, no recuerdo haber visto tubos monocromáticos de 14 pulgadas sino de 13".

En última instancia, es preferible que pidas uno nuevo. Es difícil de manejar ese cambio que planteas, por muchas razones. Lo más destacado de este impedimento es que, los fabricantes, no están pendientes de reparaciones o sustituciones, cuando desarrollan las máquinas.

Sólo te salvarías si hubiesen conectado la señala través de un sistema analógico, lo cual te permitiría conectar la única señal de video al canal verde de un monitor a color con entradas RGB, que es la que tiene video y sincronismo incluido.

Saludos:


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 7, 2009)

Robertoe8 dijo:
			
		

> Tengo que cambiar un TRC de 14" monocromático que está agotado en una máquina con control numérico.
> Mi consulta es si es viable a partir de la información presente en el zócalo del TRC, soldarle cables que terminen en un conector tipo DB macho y a él conectarle el cable de un monitor LCD actual
> Qué señal y de qué amplitud entra por cada pin del conector DB a los monitores LCD actuales?...


     Las señales presentes en el zocalo del TRC *no tienen el mas remoto parecido* con las del conector de un LCD.    

Es posible que el tubo este agotado... Pero quien hizo ese diagnostico?... Vos?

Podes describir es como se ve y si es constante o cambia a medida que se calienta?


----------



## Robertoe8 (Mar 8, 2009)

MCRVEN: El sentido de pretender adaptar un LCD y no cambiar el TRC es porque desconozco donde conseguir un TRC nuevo, que al menos no sería tan nuevo en cuanto a su año de fabricación y vaya a saber si con garantía vigente; ni hablar de estimar el estado de uno usado que se me ofrezca.
Mi suposición inicial  de la adaptación es que no es sencillo, pero si posible de alguna manera, no obstante es muy clara tu frase referida a que quien diseña no se preocupa por las sustituciones posteriores y/o reparaciones

_Eduardo_
El sistema tiene unos 15 años de operación como mínimo. El síntoma visible es el muy poco brillo, trataré con una visita en la próxima semana de contestar tus dos preguntas.

Gracias a ambos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 8, 2009)

Robertoe8 dijo:
			
		

> _Eduardo_
> El sistema tiene unos 15 años de operación como mínimo. El síntoma visible es el muy poco brillo, trataré con una visita en la próxima semana de contestar tus dos preguntas.


El poco brillo tambien puede deberse a otras cosas, como a un electrolitico seco.
Ademas: De que marca es el control numerico ? 



A modo de comentario anecdotico: Un Fagor 8010 (bastante viejo) de la planta cada tanto presenta bajo brillo. 
El problema es que el TRC esta detras de un frente de policarbonato y debido a la estatica se le va acumulando hollin sobre la pantalla.  
Visto desde afuera tambien tiene aspecto de 'tubo agotado' --> arreglo = destornillador+trapo


----------



## Robertoe8 (Mar 8, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta Eduardo.

Mi experiencia es en electricidad y electrónica industrial y de potencia, en Tv y video, si bien los términos no me sorprenden ya que lo he estudiado en su momento, no podría encarar hoy un service desarmando, midiendo y sacando conclusiones (que es lo que me propones) aparte de lo que cue$$$$$ta detener la máquina para algo que hoy no es vital. Si el tubo quedara sin brillo otra sería la situación. 

Por supuesto que contemplo que el TRC actual podría estar bueno y malo el estado de las etapas de tensión aceleradora, fly back etc. Por eso mi lógica de cambiar por un LCD, el que sólo usaría la información de video (que se la sabe OK) disponible en el zócalo del actual TRC.


Espero en la semana encontrar respuesta a tus preguntas y ver si está disponible el manual del CN.


----------



## Robertoe8 (Mar 13, 2009)

El tubo actual es un Toshiba 310GMB31-HT es posible conseguir su hoja de datos?


----------



## santiago (Mar 13, 2009)

por que del tuvo? por que no usas la señal que sale de la pc del cnc?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2009)

A ver si te sirve: hace unos años me llaman para que les vea el monitor de una Sandretto, inyectora de plástico de última generación, máquina grandecita , hacía cajones de cerveza. Lo digo al voleo U$S 300.000 ? en aquel entonces?

Bué, el monitor, del cuál SI había repuesto, sólo que había que pedirlo y salía 5.000 Dolares. Era un monitor Hercules de las viejas Computadoras XT o 286 , de color ambar y que ya los tiraban a la calle por viejos ! , lo único que era distinta la fichita de data, así que le identifiqué las patas al conector que era del mismo paso que el protoboard, así que le inventé una ficha a mi monitor  y quedó perfecto.

Es ambar, es verde, es vga? seguramente puedas reemplazarlo con algún tubo de monitor, pero necesitamos mas datos.

Fijate ésto, una empresa española vende un reactivador de TRC y el tuyo está incluido en su lista !

http://www.promaxelectronics.com/downloads/docs/pdf/TRC-Adapters-Spanish.pdf

Hay empresas que todavía se dedican a cambiarle los cañones a los tubos, averiguá!

.


----------



## Robertoe8 (Mar 13, 2009)

santixman, gracias por tu respuesta.

Todo problema posee siempre varias formas de ser encarado. Estoy avanzando en paralelo en ambos casos (TRC x TRC y si es viable TRC x LCD)

El CN no tiene un PC es un compu dedicado

He encontrado la información del conector DB del LCD y debo avanzar acerca de dónde encontrar señales para ambos sincronismos en el CN, pero no poseo ése manual. Tengo claro que a las señales dsiponibles habria que acondicionarlas a los niveles del LCD

Mi última consulta es inclinándome por cambiar TRC x TRC y de paso saber cuáles y dónde están son las señales en el zócalo del actual TRC desde su hoja de datos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 14, 2009)

En el zocalo del TRC, el unico pin con "información de video" es el de catodo (facilmente identificable con osciloscopio). Como ahi no tenes señal de sincronismo --> no podes formar la imagen.

Cambiar por un LCD (no es invento tuyo, hay empresas que lo hacen) se identifican del conector que viene del modulo CPU del CNC los pines de video y sincronismo.  Se elimina directamente toda la electronica del modulo de video y soalmente se aprovecha el chasis para facilitar el montaje nuevo display+electronica_que_haga_falta.


----------



## Robertoe8 (Mar 14, 2009)

Exactamente esa es la opción 1 de lo que quiero hacer, revolveré por alli para ver si aparece el manual del CN en la empresa, para que me clarifique en qué parte del impreso están las dos señales de sincronismo (y con qué nivel) para conformarlas e inyectarlas al LCD, al igual que la de video que la sacaría del zócalo del TRC actual, previo escalamiento


----------

